# Is SLI-Si H + 4w5 possible?



## crystalna_49 (Dec 4, 2021)

Is SLI-Si H + 4w5 possible?

Description for SLI-Si


SLI subtypes - Wikisocion



Description for SLI-H





SLI DCNH subtype descriptions


Dominant Subtype Craftsman — Stimulator Prototypes: Craftsman, hunter, contracted leader Dominant SLI possesses good business qualities. She...




daddygulenko4life.blogspot.com


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Fe polr + 4w5 ? that would be odd but why not


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

SLI + Type 4?
Possible? Sure.
Probable? Not really.
SLI are way more likely to be a Type 9.

SLI-Harmonizing enhancing their Ni, Fi, and Si functions. Making it seem more like an ESI.
So, with that in mind. Being Type 4 SLI-H seems more likely.
Though, SLI-H are more likely to be Type 6 (The nature of R).


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

crystalna_49 said:


> Is SLI-Si H + 4w5 possible?
> 
> Description for SLI-Si
> 
> ...


Yes if SP 4.


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

Eset said:


> SLI + Type 4?
> Possible? Sure.
> Probable? Not really.
> SLI are way more likely to be a Type 9.
> ...


SP 6 & 4, both are viable for SLI-H, albeit I would doubt any variants such as SX or SO.


----------

